# MK4 Power Windows, Interior Lights, and Sunroof problems...



## gironja (Feb 28, 2008)

Greetings,

I am working on a 2000 Jetta 1.8T that was stopped about a year ago. Finally it is running, but there are some interior details that have not been solved.
No power window control is working, neither the sunroof, nor the inner lights of the vehicle. Even though the fuse map that comes with the vehicle did not help so much in identifying each fuse, I checked all fuses, and they are in good condition, and no missing fuse was found. I noticed a missing relay under the dash (it does have the wiring harness where it is supposed to be placed; it is not just an open space). I think it is the third from right to left, being the first from the right a double relay. Will that might be the problem? Since I don't have another MK4 to verify against, I don't know either the type of the relay that is needed there.
I have tested on the driver's door the voltages that might come from the controls, but when they came, they does not make me sense. Also, in the sunroof control, I tested voltages with the lights, but there were no voltage there, neither in the SR control.
I will appreciate your time and effort helping me in this regard.
jNa


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Check the comfort control module. Make sure your battery is fully charged.


----------



## OEM 3PLUS (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Dude GTI* »_Make sure your battery is fully charged. 

before my battery actually died, my window regulators stopped functioning correctly, sunroof wouldn't close unless i did the manual solution (pushing in the control button), and passenger side door lock wouldn't work w/ the remote key. got a new battery, all was solved. 
if the car was sitting for so long, you may want to check that out. have you VAGed it yet?


----------



## gironja (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually the battery is fully charged. I also tried a new battery, which I acquired a few weeks for my MK3, but it did the same. 
Regarding the "comfort control module", how can I verify it?
I've VAGed the car, but only engine codes are shown; none of them seems to be related. Since the AutoScan does not game anything about it, there's another way to check it, or reconfigure it? (Sorry for the question, I'm almost new at VAG-COM.)
As I mentioned before, there are missing relays. In the picture, the red almost-circles are the spots of those missing ones.


----------



## Hvatum (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (gironja)*

The Bentley manual has wiring diagrams I believe. You could get a multimeter (linked below for the reference of others), and test the voltages on all the lines going to the relays. First of course you will need to reference the wiring diagrams in the manual to figure out which line controls what. Then you can see if the lines have the correct voltages. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimeter
If the lines do have the correct voltages, then you can CAREFULLY test each relay using a paper clip. Just use the paper clip to connect the active lines. Now the window should go up and down. If it doesn't then the window motor is messed up, or the wiring to it is. 
There may very well be more elements to the VW electrical system. I'm just doing this from memory based on my old Audi A6, things very well might be different, but the basics will be the same.
I'm interested to see what you discover since I want to fix some things on mine, it'll be useful to know your experience. I'll be happy to help if you have any questions. 
Bentley Shop Manual (worth the investment):
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=vg05


_Modified by Hvatum at 11:39 AM 5-11-2008_


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Do I understand correctly, that they NEVER worked since you bought the car?


----------



## gironja (Feb 28, 2008)

Old Dude GTI: 
As you said, they NEVER worked since I bought it. I don't know if I mentioned it, but when I bought the car (on February) it was stopped about 6 to 8 moths ago because of an engine damage (in spanish "esvielado", as we said it; I don't know its translation). Its engine was replaced, and the (I have no words to describe him) mechanic broke one of the ECM signal cables, and it was shorted to ground. They disassembled many things in the interior trying to make communication between components, without success. When I bought it, t started, but the IMMO was activated, so it turned off again. Anyways, I knew someone who can worked it, and it is now working kind of good. Now I'm trying to repair all the mess that was left within the electrical system (as well as some mechanical issues). 

Hvatum:
I was advised in a local shop to replace a module that is located behing the headlights switch. I realized that it was disconnected, but, since it has a label that have IMO in it, I thought it was the Immobilizer module, similar to the MK3 module, which has 2 connectors. I have my MK3 Golf with that module disconnected, and a jumper between two cables, to keep the factory alarm off. Thus, since I thought it was the same thing, I left it disconnected.
Later that day, I reconnected it, and the alarm, sunroof, and power windows began to work. Nevertheless, I will use your guidance to troubleshoot with the doors that don't open/close the windows. 
As I was told, those missing relays might be because of a module that might not be present in my model, but it is in others, so even the harness is there.

Thank you for your replies! And... please excuse me for the long posts............

jN


----------

